# Tortelli burro e salvia



## Dimix

Hi to everybody. Is it correct to say _*Potato tortelli with sage butter *_to mean _*Tortelli mugellani burro e salvia*_? 
Thanks a lot to everybody and sorry for these stupid questions!


----------



## merse0

Se con "tortelli" intendi "gnocchi di patate", allora sono dumplings.


----------



## Blackman

Ciao D.,

che significa _mugellani_? del Mugello o di pesce?


----------



## Dimix

Blackman said:


> Ciao D.,
> 
> che significa _mugellani_? del Mugello o di pesce?



Giusto, scusami! Mugellani vuol dire del mugello, tortelli di patate tipici della zona! (così rispondo anche alla domanda di merse0)


----------



## Blackman

Questo la rende più complicata, l'aggettivo mugelliano è intraducibile...forse qualcosa tipo _Mugello ('s?) style dumplings with sage and butter_?


Dimix said:


> Giusto, scusami! Mugellani vuol dire del mugello, tortelli di patate tipici della zona! (così rispondo anche alla domanda di merse0)


----------



## merse0

I tortelli di patate, nel trentino, sono a base di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro.
Gli gnocchi sono a base di patate lesse schiacciate, sempre con uovo e farina, cotti in acqua bollente.

Conditi in quel modo ritengo siano i secondi: potato dumplings with butter and sage.


----------



## london calling

Ma un tortello (di patate e non) ** e un gnocco per me sono due cose totalmente diverse. _Gnocchi_ si traduce con 'dumplings', _tortelli _lo lascerei in italiano, non l'ho mai visto tradotto in inglese. 

_Mugello-style potato tortelli with sage butter /a sage butter sauce_ should do the trick.

**ecco la foto: non sono 'dumplings'!


----------



## merse0

Grazie LC per il link.
In effetti è una terza ricetta, diversa dalle mie due:
- I tortelli di patate, nel trentino, sono a base di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro. Sono invece definiti "torta di patate" se l'impasto è cotto in unica soluzione, tipo frittata.
- Gli gnocchi sono a base di patate lesse schiacciate, sempre con uovo e farina, cotti in acqua bollente.

In questa preparazione, le patate sono l'ingrediente base del ripieno di un tortello/tortellone/raviolo.
La traduzione di LC è perfetta!


----------



## Nerino

london calling said:


> Ma un tortello (di patate e non) ** e un gnocco per me sono due cose totalmente diverse. _Gnocchi_ si traduce con 'dumplings', _tortelli _lo lascerei in italiano, non l'ho mai visto tradotto in inglese.
> 
> _Mugello-style potato tortelli with sage butter /a sage butter sauce_ should do the trick.
> 
> **ecco la foto: non sono 'dumplings'!



, Jo, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è se la parola "tortelli" sia immediatamente comprensibile a un qualunque parlante inglese.

Ciao!


----------



## london calling

Nerino said:


> , Jo, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è se la parola "tortelli" sia immediatamente comprensibile a un qualunque parlante inglese.
> 
> Ciao!


Si sono abituati ai tortellini, ai ravioli, al pesto, alle tagliatelle...si abitueranno anche al tortello!

Scherzi a parte, si potrebbe anche tradurre in questo caso, visto la spiegazione di merse (ossia che non si tratta del 'tortello' classico) .... 

_Mugello-style fried potato cakes with sage butter/a sage butter sauce._


----------



## Nerino

Ma i tortelli mugellani sono una ricetta toscana, non trentina, e non sono fritti!


----------



## joanvillafane

Believe it or not, most English speakers who do not know Italian would not immediately see the relationship between "tortellini" (which is well known) and "tortelli" (which I myself hear and see for the first time here).  But I agree that it's better to leave it in Italian than trying to describe it.  Thanks for the photo, Nerino - are they like pierogies, then?

edit:  just saw Nerino's post that they are not fried!  OK, not pierogies, then.


----------



## Dimix

Grazie infinite london calling, infatti avevo già "ignorato" anch'io la constatazione di merse0.. Tortelli e gnocchi sono due cose diversissime! Neanche fried è giusto poiché di fritto non hanno nulla! opterò per* Mugello-style potato tortelli with sage butter *visto anche che _sage butter_ è scritto sul sito BBC food (sage butter sauce è la stessa cosa, però...)

Grazie davvero a tutti, siete insostituibili!


----------



## merse0

Nei miei tentativi di traduzione di menù, i ravioli, tortelloni, tortelli (simili a questi) li ho resi come "stuffed pasta".


----------



## Alessandrino

Dimix said:


> visto anche che _sage butter_ è scritto sul sito BBC food (sage butter sauce è la stessa cosa, però...)


Accidenti! Sarà anche scritto sul sito della BBC, ma a me _sage butter _fa venire in mente il "burro di salvia", alla notizia della cui esistenza, reagirei così: O_O

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Nerino

Giusto, suggerisco "sage and butter sauce" o "butter and sage sauce", la prima mi sembra più eufonica. 

Ciao!


----------



## merse0

In effetti noi diciamo sempre: gnocchi/ravioli burro e salvia.
Scrivere "sage butter" sembrerebbe essere burro alla salvia, simile al burro al rosmarino, al prezzemolo, alle acciughe, tutti preparati creando una crema di burro + l'ingrediente.

In questo caso mi verrebbe da tradurre "... with sage and butter"


----------



## theartichoke

merse0 said:


> In effetti noi diciamo sempre: gnocchi/ravioli burro e salvia.
> Scrivere "sage butter" sembrerebbe essere burro alla salvia, simile al burro al rosmarino, al prezzemolo, alle acciughe, tutti preparati creando una crema di burro + l'ingrediente.
> 
> In questo caso mi verrebbe da tradurre "... with sage and butter"



I'd keep the order as in Italian: "...with butter and sage," simply because there's more butter than sage involved. And also because I've seen it that way on many a menu in Italy. My partner is an absolute maniac for stuffed pasta dressed with "butter and sage".

The idea of a "butter sauce," incidentally, suggests that's there more to it than just butter.



joanvillafane said:


> Believe it or not, most English speakers who do not know Italian would not immediately see the relationship between "tortellini" (which is well known) and "tortelli" (which I myself hear and see for the first time here). But I agree that it's better to leave it in Italian than trying to describe it.



This occurred to me as well, but I thought of a solution: "Giant tortellini"


----------



## Nerino

Wouldn't "large tortellini" be a more adequate expression?


----------



## london calling

E non solo il sito della BBC dice _sage butter/sage butter sauce_...fatevi un giro in Internet. Sono molti i siti che utilizzano queste diciture.

Poi, se i tortelli di cui si parla qui non sono i tortelli classici (ossia non si tratta cioè 'stuffed pasta', ma di tortelli  a base di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro' come ha detto merse) , mi permetto di insistere sulla mia traduzione 'fried potato cake'. Altrimenti lascerei 'tortelli' in italiano.

Noi a casa facciamo spesso ' burro e salvia' : quando ho tempo la pasta la faccio a mano.


----------



## alicip

Io direi così:
*"Tortelli filled with potatoes, with butter and sage."*
http://portaleapt.comune.prato.it:81/index.php?page=default&id=492&lang=en
http://www.turismo.intoscana.it/int...-legumi/visualizza_asset.html_1483095843.html


----------



## london calling

E non solo il sito della BBC dice _sage butter/sage butter sauce_... Sono molti i siti che utilizzano queste diciture. Fate voi, però.

Però, se i tortelli di cui si parla qui non sono i tortelli classici (ossia non si tratta cioè 'stuffed pasta', ma di tortelli  a base di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro' come ha detto merse) , mi permetto di insistere sulla mia traduzione 'fried potato cake'. Altrimenti lascerei 'tortelli' in italiano.

Noi a casa facciamo spesso ' burro e salvia' : quando ho tempo la pasta la faccio a mano.


----------



## Mary49

alicip said:


> Io direi così:
> *"Tortelli filled with potatoes, with butter and sage."*
> http://portaleapt.comune.prato.it:81/index.php?page=default&id=492&lang=en
> http://www.turismo.intoscana.it/int...-legumi/visualizza_asset.html_1483095843.html


E' un sito italiano tradotto, come tutti quelli che dicono "tortelli filled...". Va bene invece "potato tortelli" http://www.yummly.com/recipes/potato-tortelli


----------



## london calling

Dimix, ma ci vuoi dire esattamente come sono fatti i tuoi di tortelli di patate? E' pasta farcita (il tortello classico), oppure si tratta di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro? Se no, non ne usciamo assolutamente più.....


----------



## theartichoke

Nerino said:


> Wouldn't "large tortellini" be a more adequate expression?



Good point. I suppose a truly giant tortellino would be a tortellone!


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Dimix, ma ci vuoi dire esattamente come sono fatti i tuoi di tortelli di patate? E' pasta farcita (il tortello classico), oppure si tratta di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di ferro? Se no, non ne usciamo assolutamente più.....


Post #13: ha detto che di fritto non hanno nulla...


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> Post #13: ha detto che di fritto non hanno nulla...


Oops! Hai ragione...


----------



## curiosone

I tend to agree with LC about "fried potato cake" (IF one is referring to something fried - which we aren't in this case), but the translation of gnocchi is NOT "dumplings."  "Gnocchi" are called "gnocchi" (pronounced "ga-nawci"), at least on American menus.  Anyway dumplings (at least in AE) bring to mind soups and stews containing dumplings cooked in them (not cooked separately, and then served with a sauce).  Also, I've seen dumplings made, and they're dropped into the soup, and not shaped ahead of time (like gnocchi).  And they're very soft (or the best ones are supposed to be).


----------



## Einstein

I agree with curio. Real dumplings are made from flour and fat (usually suet, although Jamie Oliver suggests butter), are cooked as curio says and (at least in GB) have nothing to do with potatoes or pasta. The use of the term "dumpling" to translate Italian (and Chinese!) recipes is now established but it's a very imperfect attempt (like the ubiquitous "noodles") and if someone wants to suggest an alternative they have my support.


----------



## Nerino

Che ne dite di "rings of fresh pasta stuffed/filled with...."?

Ciao!


----------



## Einstein

Or "fresh pasta rings with potato filling, served with melted butter and sage".


----------



## Nerino

Einstein said:


> Or "fresh pasta rings with potato filling, served with melted butter and sage".



Direi che è perfetta!


----------



## Archbishop

A couple years ago, I used "stuffed pasta" and "tortelli" in the specific, for a brochure to send to UK market, and I didn't have remarks from restaurants..
arch


----------



## curiosone

I've also seen the term "filled pasta", but nowadays you're more likely to see the terms kept in Italian, in restaurants and supermarkets.  

We had this same sort of discussion (about translating names of Italian foods) several months ago.  There are several, but I remember this one entitled "mascarpone cheese": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=100431&highlight=mascarpone


----------



## Einstein

Archbishop said:


> A couple years ago, I used "stuffed pasta" and "tortelli" in the specific, for a brochure to send to UK market, *and I didn't have remarks from restaurants..*
> arch


I'm afraid that doesn't prove anything!

I prefer "filled" to "stuffed" for pasta. I think of stuffing a chicken or vegetables. I'm not sure exactly where the distinction lies; I think it's probably that we say "filled" for something that is made specially to contain a filling.

However, on Google I see that "stuffed pasta" gives more results than "filled pasta"...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti!

Ciò a cui si riferiva all'inizio Merse (traendo in inganno a   proposito della frittura dei tortelli) è il "Tortel de patate" (plurale "Tortei de   patate"), un piatto trentino molto simile al Rösti di patate svizzero   (vedi qui e qui); non è un primo piatto e non ha nulla a che vedere con i tortelli di cui parla l'OP, come Merse stesso ha poi notato:


merse0 said:


> I tortelli di patate, nel trentino, sono a base   di patate crude grattugiate con uovo, poca farina e fritti in pentola di   ferro.





Nerino said:


> Ma i tortelli mugellani sono una ricetta toscana,  non trentina, e non sono fritti!





merse0 said:


> In effetti è una terza ricetta, diversa dalle mie   due: [...] In questa preparazione, le patate sono l'ingrediente base   del ripieno di un tortello/tortellone/raviolo.


Infatti in Lombardia, Emilia e Toscana chiamiamo "tortelli" i "ravioli" (vedi qui) e i "tortelli del Mugello" (toscani) sono proprio ravioli (vedi qui).
Poiché il termine_ ravioli_ in inglese mi pare più conosciuto che non _tortelli_ (e meno ambiguo, dato che _tortelli_ in italiano significa cose diverse a seconda delle regioni, come si può leggere anche qui) io suggerirei _Mugello-style *ravioli*_ ecc.
In siti di cucina traducono comunque con l'uno o l'altro termine:_
Mugello-style ravioli (homemade pasta filled with potatoes and served in a meat sauce)
Mugello-style tortelli - stuffed with potatoes and made even more  delicious by mincemeat sauce, game sauce or just butter and sage -_.


----------

